

Djamin, a new and clean and modern style for django admin - hersonls
https://github.com/hersonls/djamin

======
raelmax
I think that django needs a new admin frontend code, however, this code
improve a lot the admin ui. Thanks!

~~~
lerrua
Yep, the django-admin frontend code/ui is very very ugly and old, maybe could
evolve it. I guess things like Djamin must be the default Django Admin
template.

~~~
avelino
I send proponsal to django (ticket close)
[https://code.djangoproject.com/ticket/23141](https://code.djangoproject.com/ticket/23141)
and send to django-dev mail list
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/django-
developers/Zf...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/django-
developers/ZfrsQzuF6Ac)

